# Dinghy registration???



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

Question: Does the tender (i.e. dinghy) to a federally documented vessel require a separate state registration? 

I've been operating for years under the assumption that it does not -- if it is used only for transport to and from the vessel it is carried aboard. I've never had a problem in US or foreign waters. Am I correct or have I just been lucky?


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

I do believe it really depends on the state. If it has a motor many states require it. That is what NJ told me.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Yes. Wu-Wei is documented, but we have had to register the dink in the state of Florida every year. If it has a motor, you must register it. Having a motor makes it a vessel, regardless of size or the mothership.

Now, if your dink has no motor (inflatable, fiberglass, wood, or kayak), then, no, you are not required to register it regardless of your vessel being documented.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

Same in California, everything with a motor must be registered with the state regardless of mothership's papers.


----------



## jgeissinger (Feb 25, 2002)

*Registration*

In California every vessel with a motor, regardless of length, and every sailboat over 8 feet has to be registered. Boats only using oars or paddles are exempted, as are boats used for racing only.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Billy,

My understanding is the same as yours, i.e. the tender to a federally documented vessel is exempt from state registration requirements regardless of whether it has a motor or not. 

The catch, however, is that a "tender" is defined as a vessel used exclusively for transporting the crew of the documented vessel directly to and from shore. No diversions or excursions are permitted. So if you plan to putter around all over the place in the dinghy for joyrides, and it has an engine, the exemption doesn't apply and most states will require a separate registration.


----------



## ccam (Dec 17, 2006)

JohnRPollard said:


> Billy,
> 
> My understanding is the same as yours, i.e. the tender to a federally documented vessel is exempt from state registration requirements regardless of whether it has a motor or not.
> 
> The catch, however, is that a "tender" is defined as a vessel used exclusively for transporting the crew of the documented vessel directly to and from shore. No diversions or excursions are permitted. So if you plan to putter around all over the place in the dinghy for joyrides, and it has an engine, the exemption doesn't apply and most states will require a separate registration.


Billy, John, 
Last Summer we were stopped by the CG in Bellingham Bay and thats exactly what the PO said to us. "no diversions or excursions without registration" We took her back to the boat.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

As a follow-up to my previous post, this is what it says in the FAQ section of the USCG Vessel Documentation Center:



> IS THE VESSEL TENDER DOCUMENTED?
> 
> Documentation of your vessel does not cover the vessel's tender or dinghy. These craft fall within the jurisdiction of the motorboat numbering laws of the state of principal use. Please contact your state agency that handles the registration or numbering of motorboats for further information.


HOWEVER, this is what the Code of Federal Regulations at Title 33: Navigation and Navigable Waters, has to say:



> § 173.13 Exemptions.
> 
> Where the Coast Guard issues numbers, the following classes of vessels are exempt, under Section 12303 of Title 46, United States Code, from the numbering provisions of Sections 12301 and 12302 of Title 46, United States Code, and this part:
> 
> ...


So the exemption, if it exists at all (??) would only apply to a motorized dinghy of less than 10hp.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

A number of boaters with tenders without state registration have been ticketed in Rhode Island waters in recent years. I was told they had to appear in court - just couldn't mail in the fine. Hearing that, I immediately registered my inflatable.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Hmm...definitely different stuff here, but now that I'm federally registered in Canada, I should check this out.

I do know one thing: putting "T/T Your Boat's Name" on the bow of the inflatable or dinghy might help you identify it in a row of beached tenders, but it also tells potential thieves that you are not currently aboard the main boat. This is why we've named our uniquely with no (easily visible) identification with the main boat. We've also relied on colour schemes and the fact that neither tender is an inflatable to help us find each other in the harbour and on shore.

A Portabote, for one thing, may be a capable cargo mover and rowboat, but it looks cheap and unappealing, as does our boat (in part due to its intrinsic "fish boat" lines, but also because I want it to look "not new"). I hope this will deter as least in part boat robberies. Deck-coloured tacks and electrified hatches should do the rest....


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

billy-
As others have said, in the US, IT ALL DEPENDS ON STATE LAW. Documentation and documentation laws have nothing to do with state registration requirements and state motor vehicle laws. Anything you've got with a motor on it, is a motor vehicle and subject to state motor vehicle laws in almost all states.

In Florida, your dink would require registration. In some other states--it would not. Overseas, again, everything changes with where you are but as long as you are a transient and visitor, you will only be expected to meet the laws of your home flag.

Check your home state laws--and comply with them. And remember that if you are in some other state for as little as 30 days--the laws of THAT state may take precedence. (i.e. if your home state doesn't require dink registration, but you summer in Florida--you'll have to register the dink regardless.)


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

jgeissinger said:


> In California every vessel with a motor, regardless of length, and every sailboat over 8 feet has to be registered. Boats only using oars or paddles are exempted, as are boats used for racing only.


DMV has to know about the vessel in California, but if it is a USCG Documented vessel it will not be issued a state tag or be charged state registration fees, but will pay a yearly fee to the USCG. I know this to be true, because my boat is a USCG Documented vessel...but I think a dingy would be a state issue.


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

This is just a side question regarding California registration. Registration numbers start with the letters CF...what does the CF stand for?


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

Valiente wrote:
"I do know one thing: putting "T/T Your Boat's Name" on the bow of the inflatable or dinghy might help you identify it in a row of beached tenders, but it also tells potential thieves that you are not currently aboard the main boat."
-------------
We started our our Caribbean sojourn w/ the dinghy marked as t/t Billy Ruff'n, but we quickly changed it to t/t 1088416 for the reasons you outlined.

Based on the input above, I guess I should add a "1" to the number.


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

Jiffy, I think CF stands for CaliFornia.


----------



## kjango (Apr 18, 2008)

Do you suppose , in this country founded out of a tax revolt , that there will soon be a tax on the wake your dingy makes ????


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

billyruffn said:


> Jiffy, I think CF stands for CaliFornia.


That makes as much sence as anything else we've thought of! We figured the C stood for California, but couldn't figure out the F....thanks!


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

Yeah, first two letters for all states designate the state, California is CF, Washington WA, Arizona AZ.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

I wonder who they reserved "CA" for. The newly re-united State of Carolina, perhaps?[g]


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

Agree that it is state dependent. As an aside, the St. Maarten Coast Guard has Begun stopping dinghys and checking for lights, anchors, life jackets in Simpson Bay Lagoon and a number of cruisers have been fined this Winter.


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

I found this On BoatUS...thought it might have a bearing on the subject.


State Documentation Requirements

With a few exceptions, all boats must be registered in the state in which they are primarily used, no matter what state you reside in. Each state allows out-of-state registered boats to cruise in their waters for a certain period of time before they require re-registration in their state. If sales tax is applicable in the new state of registration, most states will subtract the amount of tax previously paid, and only charge the difference in taxes. 
Many states, but not all, require vessels to be titled along with state registration. Boats that are federally documented should not be titled. However, some states require documented vessels to apply for a validation decal in the state of primary use.

The following is a chart showing how long boats (federally documented vessels included) may be kept in each state's waters before being subject to state registration, if so required.

Please note that state regulations change periodically, and that every state has it's own rules as to what boats need to be registered and which ones are exempted from registration (such as canoes, kayaks and non-motorized boats). To find specific information on your state's registration and titling regulations and procedures, please contact the individual state's titling and registration office.

State Reciprocity Validation Decal Required for Documented Boats 
Alabama 
(334) 242-3673, #4 90 consec Yes, if used for pleasure 
Alaska 
(907)463-2297 90 days No 
Arizona 
(602)942-3000 90 days No 
Arkansas 
(501)223-6378 90 days No 
California 
(916)657-8013 120 days No 
Colorado 
(303)791-1954 60 days No 
Connecticut 
(860)566-1556 60 days Yes 
Delaware 
(302)739-3498 60 consec No 
Washington D.C. 
(202)727-4582 6 months Yes 
Florida 
(850)488-4676 90 days Yes 
Georgia 
(770)414-3337 60 consec Yes 
Hawaii 
(808)587-1970 90 days No 
Idaho 
(208)334-4180 x279 60 consec No 
Illinois 
(217)782-2138 60 days Yes 
Indiana 
(317)233-5096 60 consec Yes 
Iowa 
(515)281-6579 60 days Yes 
Kansas 
(316)672-5911 x127 60 days No 
Kentucky 
(502)564-3074 Not req'd if not perm resident No 
Louisiana 
(504)765-2898 90 days No 
Maine 
(207)287-5209 60 days No 
Maryland 
(410)260-3220 30 days Yes 
Massachusetts 
(617)727-3900 60 consec No 
Michigan 
(517)322-1460 60 days Yes 
Minnesota 
(612)296-2316 90 consec No 
Mississippi 
(601)432-2068 60 days No 
Missouri 
(314)751-4509 60 consec Yes 
Montana 
(406)846-6000 90 consec No 
Nebraska 
(402)471-0641 60 consec No 
Nevada 
(775)688-1511 90 days No 
New Hampshire 
(603)271-2333 30 consec Yes 
New Jersey 
(609)292-6500 180 days Yes 
New Mexico 
(505)827-0612 Not req'd if not perm resident Yes 
New York 
(518)474-0445 90 days Yes 
North Carolina 
(919)662-4373 90 days NO, but can 
North Dakota 
(701)328-6300 Req'd if primary use (6 mos) No 
Ohio 
(877)4-BOATERM 60 consec Yes 
Oklahoma 
(405)521-3221 60 days Yes 
Oregon 
(503)373-1405 x254 60 days Yes 
Pennsylvania 
(717)657-4551 60 days Get valid decal, pay fee every 2 yrs. 
Rhode Island 
(401)222-6647 90 days Yes 
South Carolina 
(803)762-5034 60 consec No 
South Dakota 
(605)773-3541 90 days No 
Tennessee 
(615)781-6618 60 consec Yes 
Texas 
(800)262-8755 90 consec Yes 
Utah 
(801)297-750 14 days Yes 
Vermont 
(802)828-2000 Valid. sticker 30-90, reg. after 90 Yes 
Virginia 
(804)367-1000 90 days No 
Washington 
(360)902-3770,#5 60 consec, then apply 2x for 60 day permit Yes, if used in federal wtrs. 
West Virginia 
(304)558-5351 60 days No, but can 
Wisconsin 
(608)266-2141 60 consec Yes 
Wyoming 
(307)777-4683 90 consec No


----------



## Joesaila (May 19, 2007)

I'm miffed! I would have figured Massachusetts would be about 5 minutes. Don't let them see this.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

billyruffn said:


> Valiente wrote:
> "I do know one thing: putting "T/T Your Boat's Name" on the bow of the inflatable or dinghy might help you identify it in a row of beached tenders, but it also tells potential thieves that you are not currently aboard the main boat."
> -------------
> We started our our Caribbean sojourn w/ the dinghy marked as t/t Billy Ruff'n, but we quickly changed it to t/t 1088416 for the reasons you outlined.
> ...


I like to use something to the effect "My Other Boat is a POWER BOAT!" with an anti-sailboat sticker for the dink. Ahh, yes... Meanwhile, my innocent sailboat remains unmolested.... especially when you have big floaties attached to the transom. that look like dinghys...


----------



## mikepxx (Mar 30, 2007)

*Registration sticker*

I painted the CF numbers on my Hypalon (Achilles) dinghy but the state registration sticker does not attach well. Any suggestions?

The paint kit suggested a coat of paint where the sticker would be placed but it didn't work.


----------



## peikenberry (Apr 26, 2000)

WHy CF? Because the USCG created the vessel registration rules before the US Post Office adopted standard state abbreviations, so they made up their own, and they are still used. For instance California is CF not CA, Washington is WN not WA. Colorado is CL not CO. Here's the list.
Alabama-AL.
Alaska-AK.
American Samoa-AS.
Arizona-AZ. 
Arkansas-AR.
California-CF. 
Colorado-CL.
Connecticut-CT.
Delaware-DL.
District of Colum- 
bia-DC.
Florida-FL. 
Georgia-GA. 
Guam-GU.
Hawaii-HA. 
Idaho-ID.
Illinois-IL. 
Indiana-IN. 
Iowa-IA. 
Kansas-KA.
Kentucky-KY.
Louisiana-LA. 
Maine-ME. 
Maryland-MD. 
Massachusetts-MS. 
Michigan-MC.
Minnesota-MN. 
Mississippi-MI.
Missouri-MO.
Montana-MT.
Nebraska-NB. 
Nevada-NV.
New Hampshire-NH.
New Jersey-NJ. 
New Mexico-NM. 
New York-NY. 
North Carolina-NC.
North Dakota-ND.
Northern Mariana Islands-CM. 
Ohio-OH.
Oklahoma-OK.
Oregon-OR. 
Pennsylvania-PA.
Puerto Rico-PR. 
Rhode Island-RI.
South Carolina-SC.
South Dakota-SD.
Tennessee-TN. 
Texas-TX. 
Utah-UT.
Vermont-VT.
Virginia-VA.
Virgin Islands-VI.
Washington-WN.
West Virginia-WV. 
Wisconsin-WS.
Wyoming-WY. 
</SCOL2>
If you want to know the rules for your stae you can find it easily on the internet. Every state has a Boating Law Administrator who has a web site. You can find them all on the National Assoc of State Boating Law Administrators (NASBLA) site. Here is the page that lists all the states and territories. Just click on the state. NASBLA - The National Association of State Boating Law Administrators

Some states do have minimum limits for registration. For instance Washington state does not require registration on boats under 16 ft and 10 hp on state waters, but if you use the boat on Puget Sound, Hood Canal or adjoining waters (joint Federal State Jurisdiction) it must be registered if it has any propulsion. So the best thing to do is check with your state BLA. Some states register anything that floats.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

It's all about a steady flow of money for the state coffers. If it were not the case....... then a one time registration good until sold would do. The states are aware of the federal documentation rules but choose to ignore them and find people guilty in court regardless of the federal regulations placing those convicted into the expensive position of have to file an appeal. 
Federal law also prohibits states from taxing interstate commerce or impose fees and duties on interstate commerce...yet NJ and many other states ignore that federal law also and charge their residents use taxes on good purchased out of state. 
Congress passed a law exempting Internet purchases form state taxes...but again the states do already or want to tax Internet purchaeses...It's all about MONEY.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Mike, I've never heard of a sticker that wouldn't stick to CLEAN Hypalon. i suspect you don't have Hypalon, or, that something like ArmorAll was used on your dink, in which case nothing will stick to it until you use a solvent to pull off the ArmorAll. If you can get something else (like 3M's "Clear Duct Tape") to stick to the dink, maybe put down a small piece of that and put the sticker on that. It won't be quite as permanent but it shoulod be good enough unless someone peels it off.


----------



## boatchef (Jun 2, 2010)

*Tender Registration- Documented Vessel*

Here is what the USCG says:
IS THE VESSEL TENDER DOCUMENTED?
Documentation of your vessel does not cover the vessel's tender or dinghy. These craft fall within the jurisdiction of the motorboat numbering laws of the state of principal use. Please contact your state agency that handles the registration or numbering of motorboats for further information. 
USCG National Vessel Documentation Center website


----------



## Charles Williamson (Apr 7, 2021)

As usual, the conversation drove into a shoal regarding DINGHY (only) registration.
As an example, Maryland defaults to federal law 33 CFR §173.13, regarding exemptions. Now it appears to depend upon how the "mothership" is registered. If the mothership is Maryland, it appears there is no exemption. If the mothership is USCG certificate, then 33 CFR §173.13, where the following classes of vessels are exempt from the numbering provisions: '(b) A vessel equipped with propulsion machinery of less than 10 horsepower that:
(1) Is owned by the owner of a vessel for which a valid certificate of number has been issued;
(2) Displays the number of that numbered vessel followed by the suffix "1" in the manner prescribed in § 173.27; and
(3) Is used as a tender for direct transportation between that vessel and the shore and for no other purpose.'
It appears that (1) and (2) regard the mothership. Very poorly worded regulation with circular logic.


----------



## JimInPB (Oct 5, 2020)

In Florida, if the dink has a motor OR is over a certain length (12ft?) then it needs a registration. If you are in FL for less than a certain period of time (90 days?) then your home state rules apply to your boat that is temporarily in the state. If your documented vessel is in FL more than 90 days straight, they want you to get a FL registration for that too. In that case, you are told to post the sticker on the boat, but not apply FL numbers on the bow, as a non-documented boat would. Enforcement of the 90 day rule seems lax at this time.

Other states are different.

It seems that the visitors from Canada never have registrations for their dinks. I suspect that they don't need them up there.


----------

